# Neuropsychological testing 96118, 96120



## danielm2 (Aug 20, 2013)

I rcvd and NCCI edit for billing 99204 with 96118 and 96120.

Any suggestions??


----------



## marvelh (Sep 9, 2013)

Code 96120 is a column 2 code for 96118 , but a modifier can be used to bypass the bundling edits IF infact separate neuropsych diagnostic testing was performed.  96118 should not be used to report the report of a computer administered neuropsych test.  If the physician or psychologist administered separate neuropsych tests from those performed on the computer, then it may be possible to bypass the NCCI bundling edit by appending the modifier to the column 2 code.

The following is an excerpt from the current NCCI Manual:
CPT codes 96101-96103 describe psychological testing differing by method of performance and interpretation. Two or more codes from this code range may be reported on the same date of service if and only if the differing testing techniques are utilized for different psychological tests. Similarly, CPT codes 96118-96120 describe neuropsychological testing differing by method of performance and interpretation. Two or more codes from this latter code range may be reported on the same date of service if and only if the differing testing techniques are utilized for different neuropsychological tests.

Both codes 96118 and 96120 are column 2 codes for 99204 , but a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided.  IF the physician/provider performed the neuropysch testing separate from the work associated with the new patient E/M service, then it may be possible to append a modifier to the column 2 code.

The following is an excerpt from the NCCI manual:
Central nervous system (CNS) assessment/test CPT codes (e.g., 96101-96105, 96118-96125) should not be reported for tests that are reportable as part of an evaluation and management service when performed. In order to report a CNS assessment/test CPT code the test cannot be self administered. It must be administered by a physician, psychologist, technician, or computer as required by the code descriptor of the reported CPT code. The test must assess CNS function (e.g., psychological health, aphasia, neuropsychological health) per requirements of the CNS assessment/test CPT code descriptors. The assessment must utilize tests described by the code descriptor or other tests not available in the public domain.


----------

